# Sears/Craftsman 18/6



## ronnyballgame (Jul 23, 2012)

I have one that sat in a yard rusting (not that bad) for 10 years. It has the 3 pt hitch, some implements (tiller, blade and plow)...wondering if I should fix it up or part it out/sell it...any good opinions out there. It is pretty rough looking. Don't know if runs at all...


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Naw, just send it to me......


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends how much you want to spend on it - if it runs, thats a plus - if you want some cash itd probably be easier to parts it out/sell it - id sell the implements separate, along with the 3 PT hitch - alot of collectors want those.

Personally i like old rusted machines - i either rebuild them, use for parts or modify them .

Its your call....


----------

